# Don't lose them.



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I need a Kleenex now! Beautiful. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, so touching.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

R.I.P. Matrix. May you find you rewards.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Eric, you succeeded, you made me cry three times today ! No made had ever done that before...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Eric, you succeeded, you made me cry three times today ! No made had ever done that before...


Tears are jewels made by the soul and best shed in company.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Tears are jewels made by the soul and best shed in company.


I meant " no man ", not " no made"...

Ha Ha Ha, in this case, I'd rather shed my tears alone !


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

OMG ERIC!!!!! _sniffles _


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

No way to hold back those tears, I experience losing my dogs twice, one hid in the cookies closet


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That was beautiful. So glad Kase made it home to his boy, who clearly loves him.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my goodness.......tears here as well.

How sweet .

VQ


----------

